# Need help Name'n a Bar/club



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Well...
Im looking to open a Bar/nightclub in North Houston
Ive been kicking around names & Doc & my Daughter have shot 99%
of the names for it...
Its going to be a top 40's type..
Bands on alternating weekends & a Comedy showcase for Amatuers..

I seriously need some input as far as names...

Thanks ya'll
Oxx..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*The Office*


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Someplace else.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

Juggs and Jiggers


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Mandingo's


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

:cheers: I tried that 1 already..Doc was like Nope..
I also tried Shenanigans...she wasnt diggin it either'



fishinfella said:


> *The Office*


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Winner will get a $50 tab when it opens


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

nowhere near here.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

How about "Klicks" or "Klick Klocks"


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Chato's sounds kinda cool...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

"ShagNasty's"


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

shuga shack


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

The Daughter likes it....:cheers: + 1 for ya...



capt. david said:


> nowhere near here.


Also..if you lived around here what kind of Bar would you open..
Gogo's arent an option


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the old hole in the wall.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Laughs and Licks
Meet Market
The Shop


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Around there? "Duck and weave"!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*The Vet Clinic :smile:*


----------



## subseacarnage (Feb 10, 2007)

*The Mullet*

"Business up front and Party out back!!"

I always wanted to have a pub with a club in the back.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

The B List ?


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

how bought paw paw's place/playhouse that way you get all the old guys that slowly sip their beer and eat lots of the complimentary peanuts/popcorn/goldfish you dont make a lot of money but you hear a lot of good stories.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

The Oxbow


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Oblivion or Neptunes


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

The Black Lab


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Doc's Gotta Like That One!!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

neptunes if it was in a coastal town. oblivion if it is going to be a swingers club! lol still like mine the best.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I don't know where my post went, but how about "Broken Bones" or "The Front Wheel"


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Heck you could name it "Doc's" and everyone would think Doc was a dude, but it is the better half of the dude..........

I want's me that 50$ tab, lol


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Lmao.........Not...:rotfl:
Your so funny....:cheers:



Miss Dixie said:


> I don't know where my post went, but how about "Broken Bones" or "The Front Wheel"


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*Thunder Mountain*

Liquor up front
Poker in the rear


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nacho Momma's


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

How about DADDY-O'S


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

lol!! I just got that one, hahahaha!!!



OxbowOutfitters said:


> Lmao.........Not...:rotfl:
> Your so funny....:cheers:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The Out of Site Or Do Drop In Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

How about "Get Well Soon"?


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Its going to be a top 40's type.


Daddy Boomers - Creaters of the Baby Boomers.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

He's Not Here


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Poor Man's Country Club

Or The Branch Office. That way people can say they are going to the branch office and actually head to a bar.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

There is already a black lab on Montrose. Pretty good pub. Been there for years.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> The Daughter likes it....:cheers: + 1 for ya...
> 
> Also..if you lived around here what kind of Bar would you open..
> Gogo's arent an option


 We were talkin about this the other night I would definately do some kind of affordable crawfish specials when in season. You wont make much on the bugs but the beer sales should make up for it. Good luck!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Tobins & Woodys Pub does them allready,But Its a consideration



D.L. said:


> We were talkin about this the other night I would definately do some kind of affordable crawfish specials when in season. You wont make much on the bugs but the beer sales should make up for it. Good luck!


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

2cool bar and grill


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

:cheers: "The Good Time Club"


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

suds n dudz


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

changing times


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Last of the Dogmen

If you've never seen that movie .. you need to.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Yesterday Again.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

If you are going for a fishing theme:

The Half Shell
Backlash Tavern
Tippett's
The Bait Shop
The Wooly Bugger
Clousers
The Silver Tarpon
The Foxy Shrimp
Sheepsheads


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Names....*

The Trough
The Watering Hole
Pig Pens
An older Crowd - Saggers ??
The Ox and Hound
The Lone Star Bar
Texas Pride


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

keep em comin ya;ll are getting warmed up now


----------



## buckeye trout (Jun 25, 2008)

Somewhere Lounge
The hangar
drinking on credit
the fieldhouse
mother tuckers
the dive bar


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Hat Creek Cattle Co. if your a lonesome dove fan


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

The Hog Woller


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Well...
> ...Its going to be a *top 40's* type... Rock? Pop? Jazz? C&W? Latino?
> Bands on alternating weekends & a Comedy showcase for Amatuers..
> Emphasis on the comedy? Biker bar? Kicker club? Single/mingle? Pub?
> Oxx..




What kind ofclub?

Decor?

Targeted market?
___________________________________________

Paradise Found

Relaxin' Retreat

Down The Hatch

The Coop

(The) Comedy Coop

(The) Country Coop

(The) Waterin' Wagon

(The) Lap It Up

Hoot 'N' Holla

(The) (Texas) Texan ('s) Trough

North Houston Hangout


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

My favorite....is....the "I Don't Know" Club!!!!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Crash's Pad


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

Bangin In


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

"The Dawg House"

"Tails"

"Coliseum"-I just threw that out there but you are doing a lot of stuff there...

"Hacenda Grande"

"OB Outfitters"


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

World Famous Bar
The World's Most Famous Bar


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bar None


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Doc's Clock*

*The Hop*

*Bubbles*

*The Cyberspace Ox*

*The Green Sheep*

*Elephant's Nest*

*The Hurricane*


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Tails & Tales


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well you could put in a buffet, try to attract some big girls... Name it "The Hog Trough"


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

The Gray Skull
Numbnutz
Knuckleheads
Funny Business
Beer Bait & Ammo


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

"Port of Call"


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Love Em and Leave Em


----------



## RTBROKKEN72 (Apr 19, 2006)

THE BAR....
(THEE)


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> Well you could put in a buffet, try to attract some big girls... Name it "The Hog Trough"


You are just looking for a new place to hang out aren't you...??? LOL


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

The Stumblin In.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I've always thought "Church" would be a great name.

or something like that bar that used (I think it's gone now) to be in Sargent, "the other woman"


a

ps, you can drop my winnings at church!..


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Helen Back
High Tide
Glory Hole
The Shack
The House
That Place


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I shoulda expected that from You....:an6:
Have a Blue wale on me.....:rotfl:



trodery said:


> Well you could put in a buffet, try to attract some big girls... Name it "The Hog Trough"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

"The Chit House"


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

How about "The Showcase."

PC


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> I shoulda expected that from You....:an6:
> Have a Blue wale on me.....:rotfl:


If you plan on attracting a bunch of heifers you could call it "The Loading Chute" :doowapsta


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Oxx-n-Dox
The Second Chance


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

"Premier"

The Poop Deck

Captains Quarters

The Engine Room


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Almost Home..... For when the wife calls wanting to know where you are.


Free Beer...... That name will pack em in there for sure.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Well you could put in a buffet, try to attract some big girls... Name it "The Hog Trough"


Do I hear "Lookin' for Love" playing in the back ground ??


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

The Eager Beaver!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

went to the Battered Beaver in Tahoe and always thought that was a cool name.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Momma's Worry


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Throttle Back

The Spare Tire

Itchy's


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

How bout Doc & Daughters?

Ill take the 50 bucks in Shiners.


----------



## supercoop (Aug 10, 2005)

Alibi Tap


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

How bout "I love this Bar" ....bar


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

how about the turkey roost?


----------



## atchafalaya_man (Feb 16, 2009)

High Tide


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

The Alibi Bar....:wink:
I like it....
We'll put it in the top & have a Vote after we get a few more:brew:



supercoop said:


> Alibi Tap


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Rehab

The Clinic


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

The Chine Walk
Crankbait Pete's
Chingadera's
The After Party


----------



## Booyah Red (Oct 19, 2007)

The Elbow Room


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

The Time Machine, The Ex-Box, Pressure Cooker, 2nd Office, Crock Pot.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

The Sofa King Drunk


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Rooster's 
Doc's dock
Hen House
Sand Bar
Rip tide
Uno Mas
Weavers


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Pier Pressure


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

GET LAID or GETTIN LAID
Bar NONE bar and club. I can get u my brand i am about of wichita ranch. Look us up at www.wichitaranch.com. 
Thong and Bras


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

Ox Hall
Ox A Gin (oxygen)
The Fifth (as in bottle or amendment)
Broken Vows
Prohibition


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Name it "Fishing with my buddies".....then you won't have to lie about where you're going.......


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Shindigs


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

how about : washed up, red drum, driftwood bar and grill, hangin out to dry, free beer, rods and reels, *^%holes and elbows, bottoms up, hole in the wall,


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

The honey hole
The dock


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

That was 1 of my 1st thoughts,Daugher Kaboshed it...:headknock


SHURSHOT270 said:


> Shindigs


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Satsuma's (name of an area in NW Houston)
Salty Dog (probably already taken)
Oxford Pub (sounds "classy")
Merry Maiden Pub (got on a "pub" kick)
The Northsider


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Another issue is ,if the Name is Taken or Trademarked..
Ya'll are smokin the Salty bunch


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

well ox quess that rules out the alibi bar or club! still going with NOWHERE NEAR HERE!


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

The Other Bar...or The Other place, let me know when you open up!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

the Eclectic Circus


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Rendezvous

Venue

Stomping grounds

The Liquid Lounge


----------



## retrospeck (Oct 19, 2006)

the Whose Cow


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Master Baiter's

Knot Head's

The Roadrash


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

American Folklore


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

"Pinche Gringos" or "Gringos"...


----------



## Max Flipper (Feb 2, 2009)

Flounder's


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*How about*

The Round Tuit

for the most fun in town get a round tuit


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

(The) Watershed

BarBarian

Bar None

(The) Oxen

Beau Geste (Bar)

Stimulus Room

The Creek


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

If it's a top 40ish club / Tavern and the music you'll play is from that era, name it:
"Back in Time"
The comedy side of it will take care of itself once the word is out.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Tango's


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

The Rusty Bucket

The Cast Net

Captains Cantina

Day Dreamer's

or The OXBOW-BAY


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Smooth's

Slim's


----------



## KungfuGaspergoo (Nov 13, 2008)

OX, Doc's, & BOX


----------



## aoktex (Jun 22, 2008)

Cougars !!!!!


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Sat in a now defunct bar in Crystal Beach many a night and looked at a sign over the bar:

"Liquor in the front, 
Poker in the rear".

One night after several beers it clicked....._now that's funny._ Should be some way to incorporate that into a name.

TW


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

The Leanin' P................._P_


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Ricky Ricardo's club ..._Babaloo's_


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

What do Ya'll think of:
The B list Lounge
Or the 
B list bar n Grill...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Naa... how about HUSSEIN'S HIDEOUT......tHE OASIS... or THE OLD TRUSTY CAMEL!!!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Outfitter's Tavern


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Dogs Breath Saloon
Capones
Pappa Top
Jive Turkey
Kick Stand
Wagon Wheel
Bell Bottoms
Bottoms Up
Bin Drinkin (wine bar)
Coolieos

Or the ever so popular 

Obama Bar


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*I saw this once on T-Shirt*

The Spreader Bar

Troll in, Knock down a few, Hook up.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Stomp's . rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Baby Mamma's :biggrin:


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

*Bar Name: Right n front of ur face*



OxbowOutfitters said:


> :cheers: I tried that 1 already..Doc was like Nope..
> I also tried Shenanigans...she wasnt diggin it either'


There's your name: Sheaintdigginit!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I ran the story down to my lawyer today....and we both agreed "The Front Wheel" should be the name. You know I luv ya Mark!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I've always wantedd to go to a club named.............Speakers..,

but there is'nt one


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

How about "Purple Frog" ?


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

hiccups


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't have time to read the whole thread...any of these mentioned?

Kokomo

Libations (or Libations & Salutations)

Sunset Downs

Oxtails

Good Vibrations

Sundowner

Firecracker!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

The Halfway House

Halfway between work and the house! lol

Therapy Room

Comfort Zone


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

nautical names:


Peg-legged Pelican

Broken Sanddollar

Driftwood

Rusty Anchor

Broken Propellor

*********************************

Neon Nights

Appatirtion

Mirage

Tango

TopsyTurvy

Flamboyant Flamingo (or just Flamboyant)


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

The Crab Nest...:rotfl:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Seems like half of the suggestions would be good boat names too.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

There are a ton of great names...Sheaintdigginit was darn cool too...
Id name a boat that for sure,But not a Bar..



scwine said:


> Seems like half of the suggestions would be good boat names too.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

BarNun's

Boom,Boom, Room


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Chits&grins
Frank&Steins (hotdogs&beer)
Hangovers-r-Us
One More Cast
Chicken Dick Renfro's
Sharky Rizzo's
Gettin' Sheepy
Force 10
Salt Rim's
Crispy Critter's



T-BONE


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Based on The Gender of the majority of response's....Sausage Park


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Coconut Bay Cantina


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The Island (in a sea of madness)


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

"The Beatch" goes with music and relaxing


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats so wrong its right..lmao..



WhiteStar said:


> Based on The Gender of the majority of response's....Sausage Park


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

*This might end this thread*

That Dam Bar


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> BarNun's
> 
> Boom,Boom, Room


There is a Boom Boom Room on Yale near the Heights.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

railman said:


> There is a Boom Boom Room on Yale near the Heights.


They are all over, alota people just don't know it, lol.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Licker Here
Comeback Bar and Grill
The Nothern OX


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

_"Its going to be a top 40's type..
Bands on alternating weekends & a Comedy showcase for Amatuers".._

The Laughing Pelican
Bar and Comedy Club

or Rusty Monkey or Monkey Wrench


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

t-dub said:


> Sat in a now defunct bar in Crystal Beach many a night and looked at a sign over the bar:
> 
> "Liquor in the front,
> Poker in the rear".
> ...


saw it in an earlier post too!..... :tongue:


----------



## Towerhead (Apr 7, 2008)

Hung-like-an-OX


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

The "Working Late" Bar.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Pair a Dice Bar

Totem Pole Lounge


----------



## majekfishing (May 8, 2008)

Rum Runners
Maltese Falcon ( The thing that dreams are made of )


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Twizzles

Night Moves


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

pooon chasers


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

"Blue Collar Coliseum"


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

How about the Last Call or maybe Libation Station?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

How about "The Doghouse" .

My favorite would be "Camel Toes". The waitresses could all wear tight shorts pulled ..... (you get the idea).


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Dance and Fools


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Saw this for a liquor store in Beaver, CO - but I think it would work for a bar anywhere:

Beaver Liquors


(ps: you'll get tons of softball teams asking if they can use your bar as the sponsor of their team....)


----------



## recoveringbassfisher (Dec 17, 2008)

How about Music Row?
The Rusty Nail?
The Kegerator?


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

The Cock-eyed Camel


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Morning Wood


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Billboard's


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

"The Four Aces"


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

How about "Yo mama's house"

That way when you are going out to the bar and someone asks you can say......I'm going to "Yo mama's house"


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay the forties!

THE GLOW WORM

AINT MISBEHAVIN

THE SATIN DOLL


----------



## retrospeck (Oct 19, 2006)

My Friend's Place or My Friend's House......that's where my kids always were.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

txgirl1722 said:


> The Cock-eyed Camel


just add a toe at the end and you may have something


----------



## saltymike (Feb 13, 2009)

where's it going to be located?


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

any winners yet?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

No winners yet & its going to be off Jones rd & 1960..
Im working out the Tabc permits /bonds & all the general red tape as we speak..
it takes 60 days from when all the paperworks filed to get it all resolved.
Untill all thats done..theres no need for a name yet..


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Propclocker's 

or if you plan in letting Tiny drink there

The Crab Trap


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CRASH


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Phartsmellars


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Lmao..Ya.. Im sure Tiny will swing by on Occation


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jlatigo said:


> any winners yet?


indescision.......

befuddled........

happy troll


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone say these yet?

He ain't here

She ain't here


How about Schnitz and Giggles.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

WT427...Has won the Pot......lol... 

Its Gonna be the Sandbox Bar


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

THE FLOUNDER BED


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

When's Grand Opening?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*yackady* *yak*


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The Jocks Trap ain't gettin no love???


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

The Mud Flat
The Shell Reef


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Tonix,Ache and Ale club


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> When's Grand Opening?


As soon as he's gets the state to give him his license and he books
"Wide Open Throttle" to perform!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Eh, they're alright I guess. :rotfl:


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

The Half Ashed Spot


----------



## hogracer1 (Mar 7, 2005)

comdey musical


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

MoJo
Backlash
Freespool
castaway
Northside Islander
Laguna
Splash
Jigs
Topwaters 
Potlickers
Flip Flops
I'll think of later:brew:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> WT427...Has won the Pot......lol...
> 
> Its Gonna be the Sandbox Bar


Ox has a name people!  :rotfl:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I always wanted to name a club afer me

"Captain Climaxes" 

Friends just refer to it as "Capn's"

Charlie


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

******'s


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Isn't this over??


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Geronimo's Cadillac

In Honor of an SWTSU institution ( long gone)


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

2cool waterin hole!


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Club Oasis
The Devil's Playground
Dance Oasis
Stompin' Hole


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Tie-1-On


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Hurricane's.
Hurricane Shelter.
Bomb Shelter.
Or a tribute to Ike, POD's.
North City Limits.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

"FREE BEER"


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

"Happy Hour"


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

the double douche
Stumpy's
The Tacklebox
Roofies
4th and goal
The Derby
My Second Home


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

railman said:


> Isn't this over??


it is for the ones that can read... Ox has a name and a venue for his place,, it's gonna be "The Sandbox"

Insert lil bang head on wall gif here.. lol :headknock


----------

